# i don't know who did this....



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

but i will find out eventually



thank you so much whoever you are...


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Partagas Serie S

somebody LIKES you!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

hummmmm I've got 10 of those coming in.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

dang webscene. I'll check it out at the CHU! Congrats either way Shaggy and high five!


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

Those look way past tasty!


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Nice Hit !


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool!

-Mark.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> but i will find out eventually
> 
> thank you so much whoever you are...


I know now.....enjoy those Mike:tu:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hit. Those look very tasty, enjoy.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow. Very nice!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lol to whom ever did it, great job.. and don't tell..


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Damn those look tasty, I recently had my first Presidentes and it was phenomenal


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great hit!!!! I like seeing Mike getting smacked around!:tu


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Sweet......if you want somebody to test a couple of those to make sure they are ready to smoke........:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

MM MM MM :dr


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh yes.....Partagas!!!! It wasn't me my friend, I prefer to bomb you in person!! Enjoy Mike, you deserve it!! :tu :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

What the hell are those things? I've never heard of a Partagas figurado... 

Time for me to do some googling. They look pretty tasty, man!

(Just looked them up and found them... :dr)

Looks like you have a secret admirer, man.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Partagas Presidentes DBall, and from the top of my head: I think they were released in 07


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Does this bomb make anyone else feel as good as I do right now? Shaggy, your tireless work in coordinating the NST thread alone makes you a great candidate for this bomb. Good to see someone showing the love, bro.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Does this bomb make anyone else feel as good as I do right now? Shaggy, your tireless work in coordinating the NST thread alone makes you a great candidate for this bomb. Good to see someone showing the love, bro.


:tpd:

Very well said!!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, very generous hit......:dr:dr:dr

Enjoy!...........:tu


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice hit...it's nice seeing someone slap Shaggy around for a change!


----------

